# HID install instructions 2006



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

I've looked and can't find a step by step procedure for installing a set of HID's.

removing the grill ya know stuff like that..
or even pictures would be great...

Got my lights at and got the 5300K:
http://ultrabrightlights.ispeedway.com/default.asp?C=14&



thanks again.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

This isn't exactly step-by-step but here is what I remember from my install:

1.Remove battery.
2.Remove plastic radiator shroud.
3.Remove computer behind airbox.
4.Remove airbox.
5.Remove original bulbs.
6.Trim covers to bulbs to run wiring through.
7.Install HID bulbs.
8.Run wires through cover, install cover and seal hole,
9.Find nice place to mount ballast. I put mine inside of a little pockect that is next to the radiator, there is one on each side.
10.Run the wires necessary to the ballast and bulbs, per the directions given.
11.Hook battery up to test bulbs.
12.If both turn on, reinstall parts.
13.Remove DRL relay from fuse box in engine bay.
14.Go find a wall in front of a flat surface and make sure the lights are even.

I hope this helps. If you have questions just ask. Don't be dissapointed by the light output because the factory halogens are good. The look of the HIDs can't be beat, you will get a lot of looks when you approach people from behind at night.


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Great
Thanks im sure i'll call on ya about something....


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

No problem. I will take a look at my set-up to see if I forgot anything.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there a way to change the DRL's to work the front Amber Park Lamp instead?


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Xrover said:


> Is there a way to change the DRL's to work the front Amber Park Lamp instead?


Just leave you parking lights on. The car will tun the lights off 1 or 2 minutes after you turn the car off and lock the doors. Then they will always be on when you start the car. I have been doing this for about 6 months and have never had a problem.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Then you would loose the Auto function of the headlights. You would have to turn them on manually.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

For the record, you can pull the DRL fuse and get rid of your daytime running lights altogether if you have HIDs.


----------

